# Old Fruit Press?



## victoryss364 (Sep 11, 2012)

I picked up this old press today. Was just wanting to know if anyone has seen one like this before or maybe could tell me about how old it is. I plan on refinishing it, maybe sandblasting and having a buddy of mine powder coat it.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 12, 2012)

Really neat piece. Never say anything like that but sandblasting and powder coating is a great idea. Not sure of the dimensions of the basket, but I would try to find a bucket that would fit around it (after cutting the bottom out of the bucket). That would cut down considerably on the splatter. Also, I would be careful not to powder coat the screw. I would get it to bare metal and keep it covered with some type of food friendly oil when not in use. 

As far as the age is concerned, I would think it could be anywhere from the late 1920's onward.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2012)

Actaually a friend of mine had 1 just like it and did exactly what you are saying and it came out incredible. I would get a fermenting bag that fits in the badket when pressing as the spaces are a little big and the bag helps to hold it in and makes for easier cleanup afterwards.


----------



## victoryss364 (Sep 12, 2012)

It really is a neat piece. I took it apart and started cleaning it a little today. The only thing I've seen that may tell me who made it is B36 on the top of all three legs and I guess the brand running down each leg. I can only make out the first two letters though B and A. Also the basket doesn't have a bottom, it's open on both ends.


----------



## joea132 (Sep 12, 2012)

I use shrink wrap to keep down splatter.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

I use nylon window sceening on the inside to keep the grape skins in and also shrink wrap on the outside like joe mentioned in addition to rice hulls.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 13, 2012)

Is the basket of the press made out of wood? If so, I would recommend replacing the wood too.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2012)

I believe that one is 2 layers of metal for thd basket. The inside is is solid with holes in ig and the outside is metal staves.


----------



## victoryss364 (Sep 14, 2012)

I only have one basket with this one. It looks like it's probably aluminum, open on both ends with holes all over. Its about 9.5 inches across and a little over 10 inches tall.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2012)

Victory, that looks like galvanized steel from the picture. Aluminum does not oxidize orange; it oxidizes white.


----------



## victoryss364 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry that's what I meant. Looks kinda like those old galvanized wash tubs.


----------

